# VGA conversion to...?



## nk1985 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have an InFocus72 projector that I want to use with my laptop, (Watch shows from Hulu, etc.).
The problem is the laptop will only _send_ video via VGA, and the projector will _accept_ it in just about any source other than VGA (DVI, s-video, component, composite).

I see there are VGA to Component adapters out there but wondering if that will work, given the other variables such as video drivers.

The laptop is a Lenovo T500.

Will the cable work? Any other ideas for projecting from the laptop?

Many thanks.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a toss up . they do make a box ( Convertor ) that will convert a signal from VGA to any source .. Check out ebay..


or this http://askville.amazon.com/Connecti...o-Inputs-TV/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=8037293


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028WL76O[/ame]

More info

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090725143200AAnf7mV


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Check this out it may work and its only 24 bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PC-VGA-TO-T...emQQptZPCC_Video_TV_Cards?hash=item29fac30077


----------



## nk1985 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will try the converter box and see if that works.
Wondering also if I should try a vga to hdmi (digital to digital) rather than try to convert digital to analog.

Nick


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

nk1985 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will try the converter box and see if that works.
> Wondering also if I should try a vga to hdmi (digital to digital) rather than try to convert digital to analog.
> 
> Nick


I don't think VGA is digital.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

the_diyr said:


> Check this out it may work and its only 24 bucks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PC-VGA-TO-T...emQQptZPCC_Video_TV_Cards?hash=item29fac30077


Looks pretty nice i was looking for this exact thing for UK.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

glaufman said:


> I don't think VGA is digital.


Correct, VGA is analog.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

According to my quick Web search, the Infocus 72 has an "M1" universal connector which can accept VGA signals. All you need is an appropriate cable or adapter.

InFocus sells appropriate cables. See http://www.infocus.com/Accessories/Cable/SP_DVI_A_R.aspx

Lots of other companies do, too. Do a Web search for
m1 vga adapter


----------

